# implicar em...



## gradstud1983

que não implicam em mudanças políticas substantivas no projeto republicano de Estado monocultural. 

Qual o significado de "implicar em"? Com a preposiçao o verbo muda de significado?

...which does not result in? Perhaps?

Thanks


----------



## Carfer

Hard to tell without further context: we don't know if they entail political changes or if they influence political changes. It's ambiguous.


----------



## gradstud1983

*



			Embora não tenha sido possível eleger, ao menos, um representante indígena para o Congresso Nacional, nem conquistado quota específica de representação das “nações” ou “povos” indígenas nessa casa legislativa, essa mobilização deu, no entanto, visibilidade às “questões indígenas”, extrapolando as fronteiras dos atores sociais que formam o chamado campo indigenista brasileiro. Também possibilitou o apoio de parlamentares de diferentes matizes à inclusão de um capítulo específico na atual Constituição Federal, intitulado Dos Índios, com dois artigos-chave para o futuro das campanhas de defesa e promoção dos direitos indígenas no país. Por outro lado, fica evidente que não se conseguiu ir muito mais além da definição de direitos específicos, que não implicam em mudanças políticas substantivas no projeto republicano de Estado monocultural.
		
Click to expand...

 *

Lamento colocar um troxo tao grande mas é o párrafo inteiro.
Faz mais sentido agora?


----------



## Carfer

Nem por isso. O problema é o uso da preposição _'em_'. Creio que aqui em Portugal não a teríamos usado e, consultando o Aulete, constato que o uso no Brasil é igual ao de Portugal. À partida inclino-me mais para o sentido de '_acarretar_' (_entail), _mas sem certeza absoluta_._


----------



## vf2000

Encontrei isso: O verbo implicar admite três modos    de uso bem diferentes. Implicar *com *alguém é quando há implicância. Implicar    alguma coisa, *sem preposição*, é quando há uma conseqüência: amar implica sofrer.    E implicar-se *em *alguma coisa é quando uma pessoa se envolve em alguma situação    desagradável: ele implicou-se em negócios escusos. 

Contudo, no contexto exposto, eu acredito que a preposição não deveria ser colocada. Deve ter sido um equívoco do autor. A frase deveria ser, na minha opinião, *"...que não implicam  mudanças políticas substantivas no projeto republicano..."*


----------



## CariocaNYC

Primeiro de tudo, desculpem o atraso, dado que esta discussão já tem mais de um ano.

Correta ou não, esta utilização de "implicar em" não me soa mal e me passaria desapercebida. É de uso corrente no Brasil (ou ao menos na região de onde venho - Rio). Portanto, posso dizer que seu sentido é claro e dentro do contexto é aquele imaginado por gradstud1983: "which does not result in".

Talvez seu uso venha da confusão com outra expressão comum na região, e que, ainda dentro do contexto, teria significado equivalente: "traduzir-se em". Assim, a "definição de direitos específicos *não se traduziriam em *mudanças políticas substantivas no projeto republicano..."


----------



## almufadado

gradstud1983 said:


> que não implicam em mudanças políticas substantivas no projeto republicano de Estado monocultural.
> 
> Qual o significado de "implicar em"? Com a preposiçao o verbo muda de significado?
> 
> ...which does not result in? Perhaps?
> 
> Thanks



The federal government as a project for a nation that has a unique identity, a language, the same rule of law.

The Indigenous Nations  have a much particular  and unique organizational political (tribal chief/tribal councils) and economical systems  (gatherers, foresters depending on the "Floresta Amazónia") which results in clashes with the establishment and economical powers.

The new articles in the constitution adds both recognition to the rights of the indigenous peoples yet, it leaves out to total recognition of their culture, that can be seem :
->on one point of view as a non-recognition of their cultural rights and separate identity from the Brazilian state, not to set a (dangerous) precedent. 
->on another a tentative to forcefully assimilate this singular culture into the mainstream, leaving no space for a multicultural and diverse society.

"implicar", as well correct by vf2000 , means "to result in", "the status of one preposition implies  the other's true or false status."




CariocaNYC said:


> . Assim, a "definição de direitos específicos *não se traduziriam em *mudanças políticas substantivas no projeto republicano..."



Yes, it's a valid option, but with another tense *"não se traduziram em"*


----------



## CariocaNYC

Yes, almufadado, you're right!
I just used the conditional tense because I don't necessarily subscribe to the original text. But I guess it was confusing between quotes...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Sete anos, dois meses e e doze dias depois, pode(ría)mos alternativamente empregar o verbo _acarretam_: 

"... *de direitos específicos, que não acarretam mudanças políticas substantivas ao/para o projeto republicano*..."

*acarretar*
1. Ser a causa, o motivo de; CAUSAR; PROVOCAR [td.: "... a marcha da expedição... _acarretaria_ desastre completo..." (Euclides da Cunha, _Os sertões_) ] [tdi. + _a_, _para_ : As guerras _acarretam_ grandes desgraças (_para_) _aos_ povos_._]
Fonte: Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de acarretar


----------



## Carfer

Continuo a pensar que, no meu português e regido pela preposição _'em_', o sentido é pouco claro. Se o que se quis dizer foi _'acarretar_', _'ter como consequência_', não hesitaria em eliminar a preposição. No entanto, parece que no português do Brasil se adoptou recentemente esse uso. Pelo menos, é o que diz o Ciberdúvidas:



> *A sintaxe de implicar*
> 
> «A investigação implica a apresentação de evidências.»
> «A investigação implica na apresentação de evidências.»
> 
> Qual das duas frases é correta?
> Obrigado.
> 
> João Carlos Wiken  Brasil  4K
> 
> O verbo *implicar* pode ser:
> 1 – transitivo directo e preposicionado com a preposição *em*, significando «enredar», «envolver»: «Implicaram-no no crime.»
> 2 – transitivo directo, com sentido de «pressupor»: «O projecto implica muito trabalho.»
> 3 – transitivo preposicionado, com a preposição *com*, no sentido de «não se coadunar», «não se harmonizar»: «Estás sempre a implicar com o rapaz.» «O quadro implica com o resto da decoração.»
> Celso Luft, no _Dicionário Prático de Regência Verbal_, aponta um outro tipo de situação que considera inovadora e que tem que ver com a possibilidade de o verbo reger a preposição *em*, em alternativa à situação 2, mas com um sentido um pouco diferente, valorizando o resultado final e aproximando-se de verbos como *resultar*, *redundar*:
> «O projecto implica em muito trabalho.»
> Assim sendo, poderemos considerar correctas as duas frases, ainda que com sentidos um pouco distintos. Em «A investigação implica a apresentação de evidências», a apresentação das evidências é um pressuposto; em «A investigação implica na apresentação de evidências», é encarada como um resultado.
> Saliento ainda o facto de «implicar em» ser uma construção inovadora, o que deve ser tido em conta quando se utiliza, pois se se pretender um texto formal, talvez seja preferível evitar o seu uso.
> 
> 
> Edite Prada  30 de novembro de 2005


----------



## Vanda

Adotou, não, Carfer! É que o brasileiro não sabe mesmo. Reviso textos de doutores todos os dias cortando os ''implica em''


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Adotou, não, Carfer! É que o brasileiro não sabe mesmo. Reviso textos de doutores todos os dias cortando os ''implica em''



Há, felizmente, muitos que sabem, Vanda, se acaso o que está em causa aqui é, de facto, "saber". No fim de contas, se o uso é assim tão generalizado como o Ciberdúvidas parece implicar, está de alguma forma legitimado. Todas as construções que divergiram da norma vigente foram, nalgum momento, consideradas erradas.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, eu sei, e me pergunto, ou melhor, sempre fico com pulga atrás da orelha quando passa a ser ''bento''. Não vejo um texto sequer de doutores, especialistas, etc., que faça esse uso gramatical no terreno acadêmico, ou seja, já foi pras cucuias, mas, se passar por minhas mãos, vai ser corrigido revisado, até que o papa, sei-lá-quem me mande parar.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Eu implico com quem emprega _implicar em,_ uma vez que este verbo apresenta transitividade direta — não precisa de preposição.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Eu implico com quem emprega _implicar em,_ uma vez que este verbo apresenta transitividade direta — não precisa de preposição.


Dessa água eu não bebo. Uai, preposição? Só quem ama *a* Deus mesmo... Vixe, de novo!


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

machadinho said:


> Dessa água eu não bebo. Uai, preposição? Só quem ama *a* Deus mesmo... Vixe, de novo!



Mas é diferente. O "dessa" se relaciona a um caso partitivo, e o "a" é um objeto direto preposicionado, como em "amai uns aos outros".


----------



## machadinho

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Mas é diferente. O "dessa" se relaciona a um caso partitivo, e o "a" é um objeto direto preposicionado, como em "amai uns aos outros".


'Amar' e 'beber' são transitivos diretos ou não?


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

machadinho said:


> 'Amar' e 'beber' são transitivos diretos ou não?



Entendi. Você quer relacionar isso ao verbo "implicar".  São sim.


----------



## Ari RT

Não discordo da Vanda. A língua é um código e sua utilidade depende da abrangência da aceitação desse código pelos usuários. Se na minha tribo duas bolas de fumaça juntas querem dizer azul e na sua querem dizer irmão, então não vamos nos comunicar. E, se eu quiser dizer azul e soltar três bolas de fumaça, nem minha tribo vai entender. Há limites para o neologismo, e esses limites deveriam, na minha modesta, ser mais prezados pelo mundo acadêmico.
No entanto, existe aqui um espaço vazio no campo semântico que pode ser preenchido pelo "implicar". É o sentido de dar consequência, natural e obrigatoriamente. Resultar, levar, conduzir, provocar, redundar, não trazem esse matiz determinístico. Obrigar, forçar, perdem um pouco da naturalidade da relação causa-consequência. Entre os dois "clusters" semânticos, o "implicar em" achou um nicho vazio. 
Eu ainda acho que dá pra viver bem com redundar e conduzir, com alguma perífrase, se necessário. Mas creio que seja questão de tempo até que "implicar em" seja dicionarizado. Lembremo-nos de que o dicionário não é normativo, é descritivo. O lexicógrafo coloca lá o que o povo fala, não o contrário.


----------



## machadinho

Tendo a concordar, Ari, feitas pequenas ressalvas que não vêm ao caso. O que não ficou claro para mim é que campo semântico é esse que, na sua opinião, implicar *em* cobre mas implicar sem o 'em' não.

(Tecnicamente, implicação é uma relação bem mais forte do que causa e consequência. É a relação lógico-semântica entre A e B quando não existir uma interpretação em que A seja verdadeira mas B falsa. Difere do acarretamento (_to entail_), que é implicação com a condição adicional de que a verdade A seja relevante para a verdade de B.)


----------

